# Questions about the Canon 60D



## kimberlycochran (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello, I just recently bought a Canon 60D.  I had a Canon Rebel before that with a compact flash card.  The 60D has the SD card.  I have an 8 GB right now.  I have installed all the software provided by canon, I also have photoshop, Lightroom, Elements.  My question is, when I shoot in RAW and then try to upload the photos to my computer is says it can not read the file or that it is corrupt.  I have put the card in the camera and did the format card.  If some one could please tell me what I am not doing or should do I would sure appreciate it.  

Thank you.


----------



## KmH (Aug 26, 2012)

The Canon DPP software that came with your 60D will open the Raw files.

Your Photoshop, Elements, and Lightroom will need to be using at least ACR 6.2 to open Raw files made by the 60D. - Camera Raw plug-in | Supported cameras

ACR 6.x is used in CS 5's Camera Raw plug-in, Lightroom 3's Develope module, and Elements 10's Camera Raw.


----------

